# Sidekick AMA safety questions



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

I found that I am a bit poor with my wet re-entry skill. At the same time, I wish to add a Pacific sail to my kayak. Therefore I added a Sidekick AMA to my kayak. I wish to try a little bit more offshore fishing. I want to know few things before I try offshore kayak fishing.

1. Do you think with Sidekick addon, the kayak should be more stable in big swell?
2. Would it be harder to launch the kayak with Sidekick attachment on a wavy beach?
3. Swell & wave which one is more danger?
4. The Sidekick bar mount on 2 saddles. Each saddle has 2 well-nuts to secure it. How reliable is well-nut?
5. In case of well-nut failure, what is the best wet condition repair material to patch 3/8" hole at sea (small & easy to carry)?

Thanks!


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Darwin I dont know the answer with the sidekick, but the AI is virtually untippable but its outriggers are a way out. I think that with the sidekick you will lean more (as a wave picks one up) but you would be less likely to capsize as the opposite one would keep you up. Let us know how you get on. I am considering the sidekick for my Outback so that wehn using the sail I dont have to concentrate on holding the sheet in my hand and letting go when a gust comes.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

As Skorgard said, the sidekicks in chop etc will make you rock and roll more (can be very uncomfortable) but they will help with capsize and sailing stability.

I have not used sidekicks as such (have Adventure Island) but IMO I would not attempt surf/beach entry/exit with sidekicks, think it would be a disaster waiting to happen. On a lake or reasonably calm bay, I think they would be ok.

If you cannot get on your kayak with ease, you should not be fishing off shore. If you plan to fish off shore, learn how to right your kayak with ease, and learn how to get back on with ease. No offense intended, but if you need training wheels you should not be going far from home.
Some youtube links I put together to help people get back on: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=24020
They are all worth watching IMO, some very good tips for everyone.

This may help explain wave verses swell: http://www.amsa.gov.au/Search_and_rescu ... _Waves.pdf


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Elm has made a good point , sorry , but if you cant remount your kayak then offshore is no place for you to be with outriggers or not , a no 1 criterium for offshore fishing is ability to get back on quickly under any circumstances , one reason why i no longer fish offshore . Those outriggers would not really survive a good sea or heavy swell and if you find yourself without your outriggers out there and an inability to remount then your an acciden waiting to happen, Sorry to be so frank , but its your life your gambling here.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Agree with ELM & Baz.

Also wellnuts are not designed for heavy loads. Your ama is a lever which will place considerable load on the wellnuts in heavy seas. I wouldn't risk it as I've placed wellnuts under lesser loads and had them fail regularly. There are more secure fixtures around like nut, washer and bolt (best) or split-tail rivets (if blind). Your fishndive is a very stable, seaworthy craft and does not need amas. But this is moot until you sort out wet reentry


----------

